# E85



## stephcruze (Mar 17, 2012)

Where can I get a e85 tune? Or get the e85 kit for 1.4l turbo cruze? 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moved to the Powertrain section.


----------

